# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Ignoto

## Ritxi

Pues parece que el más viejo del foro aún lo será más...






Muchas Felicidades!!!

----------


## Ming

... nuestro Ignoto se nos hace mayor...
 :Oops: 

Felicidades ^^

----------


## pableton

Ya va quedando menos para partir hacia las Tierras Imperecederas...

Mientras tanto... ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!

----------


## SERX

FELICITATS    :Wink1:

----------


## Moñiño

Felicidades.

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Ignoto!!!! por muchos años de magia!!!

----------


## MagDani

Felicidades Ignoto,

El lunes tienes una cervezita pagada.

Un abrazo

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Pero los elfos cumplen años?

¡Bah, que normales son!  :302: 


!FELICIDADES¡ :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Iban

Ignoto, sapos y culebras para ti.

Para que te haga más ilusión.

----------


## Zamudio

Felicidades jajajajaj . Que sea un chico excelenteeee y siempre lo sera...

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades ignoto.

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumplaños Ignoto

----------


## Osk

Muchas felicidades IGNOTO!!!!!!

jajaja, también es mi cumpleaños hoy. Pero yo debo de tener unos 856 años menos que el elfo.

----------


## Zamudio

Osk felicidades a ti tambien  :Smile1:

----------


## tofu

¿Hay que comer sapos y culebras para llegar a los 102 años como Ignoto? :Wink1: 

¡Felicidades Ignoto!

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades Osk. y que los cumplas pronto todos esos que te faltan.

----------


## alvarovilla

FELICIDADES!!!

----------


## tofu

¡Ups! Felicidades Osk, no me había dado cuenta. :O15:

----------


## Pulgas

Hoy estoy vago. Te digo el FEL y en otro rato añado el ICIDADES.
Un ABRA (el ZO ya llegará).

----------


## Iban

Felicidades atrasadas, &#211;scar. Si rellenásmos los perfiles como Dios manda, luego no tendríamos que robar cachitos de los hilos de otros. ;-)

Ale, por hoy, me voy a la cama.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Viendo que aun no ha aparecido por estos lados a agradecer a los mortales por las felicidades deseadas, me uno a estas, aunque con atraso, pero ¿que son un par de días en la longeva vida de un elfo...?

 grande Ignoto, mil años mas serian pocos...

----------


## ignoto

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

No he podido entrar a responderos porque ando fatal de ordenador.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Con un poco de retraso, pero date un tirón de orejas de mi parte.

Felicidades.

Lou Less.

----------


## Osk

> Felicidades atrasadas, Óscar. Si rellenásmos los perfiles como Dios manda, luego no tendríamos que robar cachitos de los hilos de otros. ;-)
> 
> Ale, por hoy, me voy a la cama.


¿ein? ¿esquiusmi?

----------


## Iban

> ¿ein? ¿esquiusmi?


¡¡Que en tu perfil no has puesto la fecha de nacimiento, y así no hay manera de saber cuándo felicitarte!!

Hooooombre.

----------


## Osk

¡Acabáramos! ¡Haberlo dicho antes!

----------


## Osk

pues no se donde se pone la fecha

----------


## Ritxi

panel de control- editar tus detalles

----------

